# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  μπαταριες επαναφορτιζομενων εργαλειων

## jakjak

εχω ενα σετ επαναφορτιζομενων εργαλειων makita . το προβλημα ειναι οτι οι μπαταριες (5-6 ετων) μαλλον παραδιδουν πνευμα ... ni-cd 14,4v , 2ah
καταρχην κατι πατεντες με διαφορα κυκλωματα ή με ηλεκτροποντα που τους κανουν κατι, πιανουν ??????
δοκιμασα να ανοιξω τις μπαταριες αλλα ειναι "καπως" κουμπωμενες και μαλλον θα παθει ζημια το πλαστικο περιβλημα ... ξερει κανενας να εχουν κανα κολπο πανω σε αυτο ???
μπορω επειτα αντι για ni-cd γεμιση να βαλω λιθιου ή ni-mh ???

----------


## leosedf

Αν βάλεις λιθίου θα βάλεις φωτιά το σπίτι σου.
Θα βάλεις Ni-Cd όπως ήταν και προτιμότερο να το πας σε κάποιο κατάστημα να στις αλλάξει.

----------


## nyannaco

> Αν βάλεις λιθίου θα βάλεις φωτιά το σπίτι σου.


Τί εννοείς;

----------


## leosedf

Ότι οι μπαταρίες λιθίου σε τέτοια εργαλεία είναι high discharge rate και χρειάζονται ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ πλακέτα προστασίας/διαχείρισης ενέργειας. Επίσης και διαφορετικό φορτιστή. Υπάρχει λόγος που οι λιθίου είναι ακριβές.
Δεν αφήνουν και περιθώρια για λάθη και παίρνουν φωτιά η σκάνε.

----------


## nyannaco

ΟΚ. Ni-Mh γιατί όχι;

----------


## jakjak

τωρα που ειπαμε τσιπακι ... υπαρχει περιπτωση να φταιει το τσιπακι που εχουν μεσα και να μην τις αφηνει να φορτισουν κανονικα ??
τις αφηνει κανα τεταρτο το πολυ !

----------


## nyannaco

> τωρα που ειπαμε τσιπακι ... υπαρχει περιπτωση να φταιει το τσιπακι που εχουν μεσα και να μην τις αφηνει να φορτισουν κανονικα ??
> τις αφηνει κανα τεταρτο το πολυ !


Απίθανο. Μάλλον απλά οι μπαταρίες έχουν φάει τα ψωμιά τους, οι NiCd δεν ζουν για πάντα - θεωρητικά max 1000 κύκλοι φόρτισης, στην πράξη αρκετά λιγότεροι. Και λόγω φαινομένου μνήμης μειώνεται πολύ η χωρητικότητά τους αν δεν κάνεις πλήρεις κύκλους φόρτισης και εκφόρτισης. Μάλλον αυτό έχει συμβεί.

----------


## jakjak

για το φαινομενο μνημης ακουω οτι κατι παιζει και αποκαθισταται ... εχεις ακουσει κατι ?

----------


## nyannaco

Κυκλοφορούν διάφορα:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e8hHLyXAyQ
http://www.instructables.com/id/Revi...with-a-Welder/
Δεν ξέρω ούτε κατά πόσο δουλεύει, ούτε πόσο ασφαλές είναι.
Πάντως αν χρησιμποιείς συχνά τα εργαλεία, μετά από 5-6 χρόνια οι μπαταρίες τα έχουν φάει τα ψωμιά τους έτσι κι αλλιώς, λόγω αριθμού κύκλων.

----------


## jakjak

τα εργαλεια τα χρησιμοποιω επαγγελματικα. ειμαι μαραγκος.
εαν αλλαξω μπαταριες ... καλυτερα να παρω καινουρια εργαλεια ... 
το makita που ανεφερα ειναι αυτο που εχει το μεγαλο προβλημα. ειναι αλλα 2 σετ με ni-cd που ακολουθουν , εξισου ακριβα ...
εαν μπορω να σωσω αυτα που εχω , και για λογους οικονομιας , αλλα και για λογους πειραματισμου , πολυ ευχαριστως θα το κανω .


επειδη με τα εγγλεζικα δεν τα πηγαινω και πολυ καλα ...
οι τυποι στα βιντεακια : παιρνουν 2 μπαταριες σε σειρα λειτουργικες , ωστε να παρουν την διπλασια ταση απο αυτην την μπαταριας , και απλα κανουν 6-7 στιγμιαια βραχυκυκλωματα στην τριτη μπαταρια που εχει το προβλημα ???

οι μπαταριες που θα ειναι η πηγη θα ειναι φορτισμενες .
η μπαταρια η προβληματικη θα ειναι αδεια ή γεματη ???

----------


## nyannaco

Κάπως έτσι. Αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσο ασφαλές είναι, προσοχή και η ευθύνη δική σου αν το δοκιμάσεις.

----------


## jakjak

ε ενταξει μπαταριες ειναι ... δεν ειναι πυρηνικες κεφαλες ...
ενα μπαμ μπορει και να το κανουν , αλλα δεν θα ανατιναχτει και η πολυκατοικια ......
δεν προκειται να ειμαι σκυμενος πανω στην μπαταρια , μηπως και παθω κατι ...
θα τραβηξω λιγο καλωδιο και θα ειμαι στο διπλα δωματιο ...  :Rolleyes: 

αυτο που δεν καταλαβα ειναι : με δυο μπαταριες σε σειρα εχουμε μια πηγη συνεχομενου. 
επειτα συνδεουμε στιγμιαια  το + της πηγης στο + της προβληματικης μπαταριας ή στο  -  ??????
η προβληματικη μπαταρια ειναι αδεια ή γεματη ???

----------


## jakjak

τελικα το εκανα. την προβληματικη μπαταρια την εβαλα στο δραπανο για να τελειωσει. σταματησε να γυρναει το μοτερ ομως ειχε ταση 7 volt.
την μετρησα επειτα και ειχε ταση 7,4 ....
οποτε τζιφος ....
μηπως πρεπει να εχει μηδενικη ταση ? να προσπαθησω να την μηδενβισω με καποια αντισταση ??

----------


## nyannaco

> μηπως πρεπει να εχει μηδενικη ταση ? να προσπαθησω να την μηδενβισω με καποια αντισταση ??


ΣΤις οδηγίες κάτω από το βιντεάκι στο youtube έτσι λέει, ότι η τάση πρέπει να είναι μηδενική (απλά μεταφράζω, επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν το έχω κάνει).

----------


## leosedf

Για να κάνεις αναζωογόνηση χρειάζεται ειδικούς κύκλους φόρτισης και όχι μλκίτσες με βιντεάκια.
Οπότε αν δεν έχεις κάποιον αναλυτή η εργαλείο για να το κάνεις το ξεχνάμε.
Και πάλι όμως πόσο νομίζεις ότι θα κρατήσουν? Πάνε σε κανένα μπαταριά, βγάλε τις κυψέλες από μέσα όπως είναι και πες του να σου κάνει ένα ίδιο. Πέρασε το πάνω και θα είναι καινούριο.
Αν είναι εργαλείο της δουλειάς σου προτιμότερο είναι να το κάνεις έτσι εκτός αν η δουλειά σου είναι τύπου Τσάκωνα.

----------


## jakjak

τυπου τσακωνα ειναι , αλλα μου λειπει ο καταλληλος βοηθος και το μηχανακι για να το επιβεβαιωσω !!! ασε που δεν βρισκεις με την καμια πακ-μαν για οταν δεν εχει δουλεια  :Lol: 

συνολικα εχω 6 επαναφορτιζομενα σε 4 διαφορετικα σετ ...
οποτε με παιρνει να πειραματιστω και λιγο . το πολυ πολυ να "χασω" μια μπαταρια που εχει φαει τα ψωμια της ...
αμα τα πεταμε με την μια και περνουμε αλλα , κλεφτες θα γινουν τα παιδια που εχουν το σαιτ ???  :Biggrin: 

μηδενισα (σχεδον) την μπαταρια με μια αντισταση . επεσε περιπου στο 0,8-1 βολτ η ταση της .
εκανα παλι την διαδικασια και η μπαταρια εδωσε 8-9 βολτ κατευθειαν (δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως) . 
την κουμπωσα στο κατσαβιδι και το γυριζε κανονικα (που λεει ο λογος) αλλα για λιγα δευτερολεπτα. μετα επεσε η ταση στα 7 βολτ. και δεν ειχε δυναμη να το γυρισει.
οποτε κατι γινεται με αυτην την διαδικασια . δεν λεω οτι θα γινει καινουρια η μπαταρια ... αλλα υπαρχει καποιο αποτελεσμα ...
θα την ξαναδειασω οσο περισσοτερο μπορεσω , θα της ξανακανω την διαδικασια του ηλεκτροσοκ και θα την φορτισω για να δω αν οντως αλλαξε κατι .
θα ενημερωσω για το οποιο αποτελεσμα.

----------


## leosedf

Καλά κάνε τα πειράματα σου κι εδώ είμαστε.

----------

Αποστόλης1 (29-11-13)

----------


## jakjak

εκανα κανα-δυο ηλεκτροσοκ στην μπαταρια και μαλλον εχει καποιο μικρο αποτελεσμα. 
αυτο που με δυσκολευει ειναι το πως να την αδειασω πληρως.
η μπαταρια ειναι 14,4 βολτ. βαζω ενα λαμπακι 18 βολτ και το αφηνω μεχρι να την αδειασει ....
νομιζω ομως οτι θα ηταν πιο σωστο να το εκανα αυτο με μια αντισταση, απο το σημειο που σταματαει να αναβει το λαμπακι και μετα.
ποσα ωμ ειναι η καταλληλη ?? ωστε να μην κατανταει βραχυκυκλωμα που ισως βλαψει τα στοιχεια , αλλα ταυτοχρονα καταφερνει να αποφορτιζει ???

----------


## Λαζαρίδης

μπορείς να βάλεις φωτογραφίες απο τις μπαταρίες σου  ? εκανα τέτοιες ματσαραγκιές κάμποσες αλλα να ξέρεις οτι η ζωή απο της νέες μπαταρίες θα εξάρτηθεί απο το πόσο καλός ειναι ο φορτηστή σου

----------


## jakjak

φωτογραφιες ??? τι εννοεις ? το εσωτερικο τους ?
ο φορτιστης ειναι ο μαμισιος της makita .

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Βραχυκυκλώνοντας συστοιχία χαλάνε και τα καλά στοιχεία λόγω αντίστροφης πολικότητας.

Το τεστ ισχύει εν μέρει γι μεμονωμένα στοιχεία.

----------


## jakjak

τελικα παρηγγειλα καινουρια στοιχεια απο το εβαυ.
το προβλημα ειναι οτι κρατανε 2-3 λεπτα και τελος !!!!
τα καινουρια ειναι 2,9 ah ni-mh και τα μαμισια 2 ah ni-cd. 
οι μαμισιες μπαταριες οταν ηταν καινουριες κραταγαν 2 μερες !!! (πανω απο 10 ωρες δουλεια δλδ ...)
οποτε ή ειναι μουφα τα καινουρια στοιχεια ή δεν φορτιζοντε επειδη ειναι ni-mh αντι ni-cd .... υπαρχει τετοια περιπτωση ???
ο φορτιστης γραφει οτι ειναι καταλληλος ομως μεσα η μπαταρια εχει ενα κυκλωματακι . σκεφτομαι μηπως ειναι διαφορετικο ... 
εχει κανενας γνωση επι του θεματος ???

----------

